# my bikes out in force



## leo healy (Sep 20, 2015)

Hi All few pics of my german bikes at a recent military show,

 G]


----------



## bikecrazy (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave K (Sep 20, 2015)

Wow killer bikes.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## theterrym (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice attention to detail!! I wish my bikes had a rocket launcher.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 1, 2015)

Great attention to detail. Beautiful collection-thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Handyman (Oct 1, 2015)

WOW !!  I don't know a lot about these Military Bikes but I do know one thing......................I really like them !!  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Duchess (Oct 1, 2015)

Very nice! The Collings Foundation does a WW2 tank battle reenactment every year and they have bikes like this in the German camp, but not with as much carried weaponry.


----------

